
Multitenancy with V8 Isolates: Cloudflare Workers Implementation Details - kentonv
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/cloudflare-v8
======
kentonv
Note that the desktop version of the site has a transcript. For some reason it
doesn't show up in the mobile version.

